# Warhammer Quest - Ipad game



## Poomba (May 21, 2008)

Dont get ur hopes up too much - but looks interesting.

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/wnt/blog.jsp?pid=3600036

WH Quest for Ipad/phone in 2013


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Its crap that they are only doing this for the iphone. I dont see why Rodeo dont do this as a multi platform release and make an Android version as well. Although GW seem keen not to do anything for the Android looking at thier current digital releases being only on Apple devices.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

they should really bring this out on PC and they would get way more sales, GW bollocks again :angry:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

if they released it on android or ps3 i would buy it in a heart beat, but on ipoo platforms they can kiss my hairy behind


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

iPad only books, iPhone only games? whatttt?


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

Maybe there in bed with Apple?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

stalarious said:


> Maybe there in bed with Apple?


well they both have a similar business philosophy , sell stuff at way more than other people in the same market and sue the pants off anyone trying to copy you.
Only problem is hobby doesnt have a Samsung


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

I'll never buy overpriced apple products. Guess gw will lose out on my business too


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Based on that "Teaser" the game looks like crap... Not a single shot from the game to see what the graphics / play style is like... 

Don't get your panties in a knot over that because as it stands right now it looks like a joke. At least in my opinion anyway.

I have only ever used Apple products but I sure as hell wont be going near that game. Ill stick to my Fruit Ninja and Angry Birds 

Chaosftw


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I understand why they dont release their books outside of iOS, but locking the game to only one platform makes it feel like they are just too lazy to make another version of it. But then, they might bring that one out later. Several games tend to come out months earlier on iOS while they try to piece together how the translate it into the `Droid mess. 

Trailer is horrible, but I will reserve my judgement for when the game is released.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Christ, what a bunch of whiny bastards!

Face it, Android is a mess. Its hard to make money on (either because people just use an android phone as a phone, or because they are stuck in that whole "my phones OS OS "free" so should the software!"), and there so many different pieces of hardware out there that testing is a bitch. 

It might end up on Android at some point, and other platforms too. Look at that bizarrely popular Angry Birds nonsense. You can get that on practically everything nowdays. 

Also blaming GW for a licensed game only coming out on iOS is bizarre. Its like me complaining that Dawn of War and Blood Bowl are Windows only. Its the developers/publishers decision as to what platforms, not GW's.

But hey, more reasons to hate them i guess! :headbutt:


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

The game could be interesting. But it sounds awfully similar to the original Final Fantasy. Of course many RPGs and Dungeon Explorers hit that pitfall. Hopefully the do something to make it unique, like Golden Sun did.


----------



## mead813 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hmmm, looks to be like any dungeon crawler. This one just has the Warhammer name slapped on it. Android has plenty of these. If GW and Rodeo Games dont want my money, ill give it to someone else.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

I know this is a old thread but I saw something that this is coming out next week can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

That would be pretty awesome if it did.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

revilo44 said:


> I know this is a old thread but I saw something that this is coming out next week can anyone confirm this?


According to *TouchArcade* it will be released on May 30th. This was an unexpected surprise.

But I am not sure whatever its a good or a bad sign... Will still be picking up though.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Huh. Next week huh? I may pick up a copy of it, yeah.


----------



## WaLkAwaY (Dec 5, 2012)

Doelago said:


> I understand why they dont release their books outside of iOS...


I thought all books for warhammer and warhammer 40k had to go through BL? Is there another publisher or creator of these books?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

WaLkAwaY said:


> I thought all books for warhammer and warhammer 40k had to go through BL? Is there another publisher or creator of these books?


I was referring to the Codicies and Army Books, which are published by Games Workshop directly. 

The BL novels are (as far as I know) available in both .mobi and .epub format and are thus readable on both Android and iOS devices.


----------



## WaLkAwaY (Dec 5, 2012)

Doelago said:


> I was referring to the Codicies and Army Books, which are published by Games Workshop directly.
> 
> The BL novels are (as far as I know) available in both .mobi and .epub format and are thus readable on both Android and iOS devices.


Oh, sorry. I forgot all about the tabletop side of this site. I guess if I had stopped to think about it a little more I would have figured that one out.


----------

